
No one needs libraries any more? What rubbish - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/oct/26/no-one-use-libraries-any-more-rubbish-sanctuaries--enrich-communities
======
mindcrime
_I assumed that someone had stolen it, or taken it out and then died, but then
it struck me that perhaps the library had closed._

If I was a betting man, knowing nothing else about this, I'd wager that it was
simply sold by the library to make room for something else. Libraries sell off
books all the time.[1]

That said, I don't disagree with the author in holding that libraries are
still immensely valuable.

[1]: [http://www.booksalefinder.com/](http://www.booksalefinder.com/)

